# Bullet Backpacker Climbing Treestand from Summit



## Wetzel (Oct 13, 2005)

Anyone using the Bullet Backpacker Climbing Treestand made by Summit?  I currently have a Viper and a Goliath, which are both great stands, but I'm interested in the Bullet Backpacker since it folds flat and would probably carry easier than the others.  Anyone know anything they'd like to share about this stand?


----------



## HMwolfpup (Oct 13, 2005)

i just traded a viper for one (I had two vipers).  I haven't hunted out of it yet, but don't see much differecne between it and the viper other than the bullet fold up.  I guess it will take a little longer setup, but looks like it will be just as comfortable as the viper.  I'm probably going to try it this weekend, I'll let you know what i think.


----------



## huntnnut (Oct 13, 2005)

HMwolfpup said:
			
		

> i just traded a viper for one (I had two vipers).  I haven't hunted out of it yet, but don't see much differecne between it and the viper other than the bullet fold up.  I guess it will take a little longer setup, but looks like it will be just as comfortable as the viper.  I'm probably going to try it this weekend, I'll let you know what i think.




I'd be interested to hear how well it works also if you don't mind.  I've been eyeing that one for awhile now myself.  

My main concern is whether or not it is quite, ie. no squeeks or popping noise when you move around in the seat or when you stand up for a shot.


----------



## Wetzel (Oct 13, 2005)

HMwolfpup said:
			
		

> I'm probably going to try it this weekend, I'll let you know what i think.


Please do...

I've owned a Viper for several years and enjoy hunting from it.  While carrying it, I often get hung up on brush and limbs when going thru a grown up area.  I was wondering if the bullet stand carried better than the Viper and once you get it on a tree, is it as secure and quite as the Viper since it has a couple of moveable connections.


----------



## HMwolfpup (Oct 13, 2005)

I think it will be just as secure, when it's all setup, it pretty much looks just like the viper.  My concern in what HuntNut said, whether it will be quiet if you move around a little.  I'll let you know.  I may take it out this evening if I can get out of here a little early.


----------



## Just 1 More (Oct 13, 2005)

I have 2 of them .. I love them .. one is a 2002 model and the other is the 2005 X5 model (just got it yesterday).. These are the best stands ever..


----------



## Just 1 More (Oct 13, 2005)

I have 2 of them .. I love them .. one is a 2002 model and the other is the 2005 X5 model (just got it yesterday).. These are the best stands ever.. 
They are very secure and mine do not make any noise,, I bow hunt only so the deer have to be close and I have not spooked on yet because of the stand.


----------



## huntnnut (Oct 13, 2005)

Just 1 More said:
			
		

> I have 2 of them .. I love them .. one is a 2002 model and the other is the 2005 X5 model (just got it yesterday).. These are the best stands ever..
> They are very secure and mine do not make any noise,, I bow hunt only so the deer have to be close and I have not spooked on yet because of the stand.



That's good to hear.......Thanks!  Now, I'll have to spend some more money though....


----------



## huntnnut (Oct 13, 2005)

Actually, after looking over the line on the Summit web-site, I wish they offerred one with features of both the Bullet and the Razor-X5 combined into one stand.  I like the idea of the stand folding flat and also having the means to fold the shooting rail or climbing rail down below the seat for bow hunting.  To me that would be a really universal stand that could be used for either bow or gun and I can't see where it would affect the weight much if any at all.  Of course they may not sell as many stands then....which is why we probably haven't seen it on the market.  However, that would give Summit a model to compete against API's Grand Slam Star Extreme.


----------



## Just 1 More (Oct 13, 2005)

Don't you worry about that front bar on the Bullet.. I have no problem sitting down and leaning out past that front rail to get a shot.. but thats only of the deer catch me by suprise and get to me before I can stand up.. 
Just make sure when you adjust the seat height within the stand, you set it short so that you are more up with the top section and not sunk all the way down in..


----------



## huntnnut (Oct 13, 2005)

Just 1 More said:
			
		

> Don't you worry about that front bar on the Bullet.. I have no problem sitting down and leaning out past that front rail to get a shot.. but thats only of the deer catch me by suprise and get to me before I can stand up..
> Just make sure when you adjust the seat height within the stand, you set it short so that you are more up with the top section and not sunk all the way down in..




Gotcha!  I understand what you're saying.  I do the same with my API.  

For some reason on my API the straps that hold the seat to the side rails or it could be something else are squeeking and/or popping if I make the slightest move while sitting in it.  I haven't actually nailed down the cause of it yet.  Have you ever had this problem with your Summit's?


----------



## HMwolfpup (Oct 14, 2005)

OK, I packed the stand in yesterday.  Overall the stand is a good one.  It sets up easily and quietly and like I thought, it's sits the same as my viper.  My only issue with it is that it was uncomfortable to pack in.  I remedied part of it by moving the  shoulder straps, but still had metal pressing in my lower back.  I think I may be able to adjust the seat so it covers the part that's pressing in my back.  If so, then I will like the stand just fine for long and tight walks in, but if I have a clear path, I'll probably take the viper.  

I'm going to use the Bullet again this afternoon and maybe tomorrow afternoon (think I'm going to the treelounge tomorrow morning)


----------



## Just 1 More (Oct 16, 2005)

HMwolfpup said:
			
		

> OK, I packed the stand in yesterday.  Overall the stand is a good one.  It sets up easily and quietly and like I thought, it's sits the same as my viper.  My only issue with it is that it was uncomfortable to pack in.  I remedied part of it by moving the  shoulder straps, but still had metal pressing in my lower back.  I think I may be able to adjust the seat so it covers the part that's pressing in my back.  If so, then I will like the stand just fine for long and tight walks in, but if I have a clear path, I'll probably take the viper.
> 
> I'm going to use the Bullet again this afternoon and maybe tomorrow afternoon (think I'm going to the treelounge tomorrow morning)



Are you packing it like they show in the CD?? I don't have that problem.. maybe I let the seat hang down and cover the metal ... ????


----------



## Woody's Janitor (Oct 16, 2005)

I sometimes use a fanny pack for a cushion between the stand and my back.


----------



## HMwolfpup (Oct 16, 2005)

Just 1 More said:
			
		

> Are you packing it like they show in the CD?? I don't have that problem.. maybe I let the seat hang down and cover the metal ... ????



I didn't get a CD, i traded  a guy for it, but i figured it out now.  I used it all weekend and like it a lot.  It feels a little smaller in than the Viper when I'm sitting in it but feels a little heavier when carrying it, but if it is heavier, it's only a pound or two (I really think the weight difference is mostly in my mind).  It was nice to be able to squeeze through tight places.....but no matter how compact, it's not going to make it any easier to walk through all the dagum briars on my lease.


----------

